# Running and MP3 / iPods - recs



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of winter running and saw this...

*i360 Music Infused Beanie For 1G, 2G, 4G, 5G, iPod Nano*
Amazon Link 

*Any experience with it?*
Wearing a hat, headphones, and glasses while running in the winter can be tough to optimize sound and warmth.

Mike

PS - I also posted similar questions at HTS (link)


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Any Nano recs? 5th gen vs. 6th gen?*

Only $30 on Amazon .
I'm thinking of getting it, but then would need a Nano -- now I just have a really old MP3 player.
(I'll try to find a link to this ancient thing...)

*Any Nano recs?*
5th gen
vs. 
6th gen

I saw a comparison here:
(Tested) iPod Nano 6G vs 5G: Everything You Need to Know

I'd like something with buttons for tactile feel while running (+/- Nano beanie hat). A non-"Touch" device seems better for jogging.

$99 5th Gen
Refurbished at Apple Store...
http://store.apple.com/us/product/FC034LL/A?afid=p210|amzn&cid=AOS-US-SHOP-Amazon


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*iPod Shuffle?*

...or maybe just a Shuffle 
Tiny. Cheap.

I wonder how well it works with non-ear bud headphones?

Mike

Apple link


----------



## Maximum kahuna (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd say Shuffle will be OK if you just want something for running. Limited control and smallish capacity, and cheap. Anything more, a Nano is the ticket. As for 5th or 6th gen, depends on you feeling about the touch screen. Some don't like to have to look at it to use. Older ones should be cheaper. Even 2nd or 3rd gen work fine for running.


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

I recommend you get the current shuffle as a dedicated exercise iPod. 

I have an earlier 2nd generation Shuffle that is fantastic for running/exercising (http://www.amazon.com/Apple-shuffle-Silver-Generation-MODEL/dp/B0012LWG9O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1289750467&sr=8-2). It has a built in clip, weighs nothing, and the only thing that you really ever use once you start is the "skip song" button. You are exercising with music to boost your performance, not concentrating on audiophile sound, after all.

I have an exercise playlist that I add upbeat songs to (current song count: 499). I play on shuffle mode and I never feel like I hear the same song repeated, even when I am working out every day. 

When I am exercising, the utility of keeping the ear buds in place is the priority. I happen to like the Yuin PK2 ear buds (http://www.aloaudio.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_16_107&products_id=77).

As ever, take everyone's advice with a grain of salt and do what seems best to you! 

John


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Maximum kahuna said:


> I'd say Shuffle will be OK if you just want something for running. Limited control and smallish capacity, and cheap. Anything more, a Nano is the ticket. As for 5th or 6th gen, depends on you feeling about the touch screen. Some don't like to have to look at it to use. Older ones should be cheaper. Even 2nd or 3rd gen work fine for running.





InfernoSTi said:


> I recommend you get the current shuffle as a dedicated exercise iPod.
> 
> I have an earlier 2nd generation Shuffle that is fantastic for running/exercising (http://www.amazon.com/Apple-shuffle-Silver-Generation-MODEL/dp/B0012LWG9O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1289750467&sr=8-2). It has a built in clip, weighs nothing, and the only thing that you really ever use once you start is the "skip song" button. You are exercising with music to boost your performance, not concentrating on audiophile sound, after all.
> 
> ...


Great advice.
I've never been an earbud fan, but maybe I should try some better ones rather than the cheapies...

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*San Disk SDMX1 1024R MP3 player*

Here is my current MP3 player...
*Link*

San Disk SDMX1 1024R


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike, don't you have an iPhone? Thought you did at least and if so I'd just use that, with the runkeeper pro app that has integrated playlists and gives you verbal speed cues, directions on routes and and has a training program built in, I just love it. Plus all the tracking and mapping stuff. I use an armband and that works well for me. Currently using the belkin case but I'm going to updrade to the armpocket http://www.armpocket.com/products/SPORT-20-LW.html which is more comfortable for longer runs.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*runkeeper pro app / iPhone / Arm Pocket Sport i-20*



dguarnaccia said:


> Mike, don't you have an iPhone? Thought you did at least and if so I'd just use that, with the runkeeper pro app that has integrated playlists and gives you verbal speed cues, directions on routes and and has a training program built in, I just love it. Plus all the tracking and mapping stuff. I use an armband and that works well for me. Currently using the belkin case but I'm going to updrade to the armpocket http://www.armpocket.com/products/SPORT-20-LW.html which is more comfortable for longer runs.


Yes.
Sometimes I'm forced to run with an iPhone, MP3 player, and pager.
Sucks.
I would think the iPhone or iPod with touch would be harder to use while running to by feel adjust sound, song skipping etc.

I carry the iPhone on my arm and it is unwieldy.
I looked at the armpocket product and it looks even bigger. How does that feel?

I haven't heard of that app, so I'll check it out...

Thanks for all the good info.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*RunKeeper Pro app*

I actually have a Suunto t6 watch with Movescount software and running Foot-POD, so I'm not sure I need the RunKeeper Pro app, but cool to see.

Mike


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 3, 2008)

I run all year long and when I take a player, it's an ipod shuffle. Small, light, clip-on, cheap. Has not come loose yet and I run the streets, not an indoor treadmill.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

dawgfan said:


> I run all year long and when I take a player, it's an ipod shuffle. Small, light, clip-on, cheap. Has not come loose yet and I run the streets, not an indoor treadmill.


I was debating that, but ended up getting a refurbished 5th Gen Nano.
I'll try it out.

Mike


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

My wife has a shuffle, and I have a nano. Both are awesome, I kind of wish I had a shuffle too though! Weigh nothing...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> I'm thinking of winter running and saw this...
> 
> *i360 Music Infused Beanie For 1G, 2G, 4G, 5G, iPod Nano*
> Amazon Link
> ...


This hat came in the mail.
Seems really heavy and the headphones move around a lot.
Still too "warm" to test it out running (outside at least), but I'll see how much I like it and report back.:salute:

Mike


----------

